# Asian food market recommendation



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

not really a recipe but food related: My wife and I recently bought the Tommy Bahama cookbook (the recipes are delicious) and we are having a hard time finding some of the ingredients. Anyone have a favorite Asian food market I can check out? thanks


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Bein Dong on mobile hwy is my favorite but if they don't have what you need there is another store 100 years away.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

won hung lo on 98 w is quality with a low price. call me if you can't find it.

jack


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Viet hoa on cervantes*

Viet hoa on cervantes. Not sure what ingredients you are looking for?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i live near Houston and there's one on every other corner there. got some stuff in there that even a **** a** ain't never seen.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks, I'll check those locations today.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> won hung lo on 98 w is quality with a low price. call me if you can't find it.
> 
> jack


----------

